# A/C not working



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

I have a 93 E, and the A/C has always worked great. Last night it was working on my way out to a meeting. When I left the meeting, it was dead. This morning I found that the A/C fuse was blown. I replaced the fuse, and still nothing. I checked the relay, and it's good. Yet the A/C system still does NOTHING. And it did not blow the fuse again either. The clutch won't engage, the relay won't click on, nothing. The only thing that works is the indicator light. Any ideas?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Could be either the high or low pressure switch on the compressor. Unless you know someone who has R12 gauges and knows how to use them, I'd take it in and have an A/C checkup done, like $30-$40.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

It's an R134A system, one of the first ones. I have a gauge, and it's reading right in the sweet spot. It's definitely not a pressure problem.

I think the key is that fuse that blew last night... it has to have some kind of significance.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

You might want to check the power lead at the compressor. Sometimes corrosion sets in and rots the wire off. Maybe the end of it has touched a ground. It's just a guess. I have seen it before though.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Sounds like you have an intermittent short to the compressor coil...



Wagon Wagon said:


> *It's an R134A system, one of the first ones. I have a gauge, and it's reading right in the sweet spot. It's definitely not a pressure problem.
> 
> I think the key is that fuse that blew last night... it has to have some kind of significance. *


----------

